# Fische aus Hand füttern



## Koiliebhaber1995 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wielange ihr gebraucht habt bis eure Goldfische und Kois euch aus der Hand gefressen haben und wie ihr es überhaupt hinbekommen habt. 

Liebe Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## guenter (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Hallo Alessandro,

hatte vor Jahren auch Goldi und Koi zusammen, da hatten sie nicht aus der Hand gefressen weil die Goldi scheu waren.

Habe dann die Goldi weggegeben und schon waren die Koi da und haben aus der Hand gefressen. Sei aber vorsichtig wenn kleinere Kinder im Hause sind! Die wollen dann auch füttern und fallen ins Wasser!


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Bin ja vom Erwachsener auch noch 3 Jahre entfernt  
Also heißt das ich soll die Goldfische weggeben? Es kann auch dran liegen dass meine Kois erst 2 Wochen im Teich sind. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## marcus18488 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Hallo, 

meine Tochter hat es nach ca 3 Monaten geschafft, dass ihr alle Fische aus der Hand fressen. Selbst die Goldies sind mittlerweile von Hand zu füttern. Hab auch nicht geglaubt, dass man die zahm bekommt

Grüsse vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Ok das heißt für mich dass ich die Goldfische ja auch im Teich lassen kann. Hat deine Tochter irgendetwas besonderes getan? Das die Fische zu ihr an die Oberfläche gekommen ist?


----------



## Horst T. (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Gib Ihnen 2 Tage nichts zu fressen, halt die Hand mit dem Futter ins Wasser irgendwann kommen sie schon, evtl musst du das öfter wiederholen. Hat bei meinen Goldis auch unktioniert....


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Hallo

handzahme Fische hat nicht nur Vorteile ! 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4436/?q=handzahm

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16273/?q=handzahm

mfG


----------



## tattoo_hh (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

ich hab bei mir eine gemischte tuppe im teich.
dir großen karpfen sofort aus der hand, dann kommen die kleineren... die goldies kommen auch rann aber nicht dierekt aus der hand 1~2cm abstand..
nur die nasen nicht, die kommen erst wenn die hand draussen ist...


----------



## SteffiB (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

2 Tage nicht füttern bei dem Wetter? Das ist aber fies, Horst 

Ich sag nur: Geheimwaffe Seidenraupe! Wir haben das neulich auch mal probiert, einer der Kois - der Gute heißt übrigens Helge - hat sich das schätzungsweise 10 Minuten überlegt und dann gleich beim ersten Mal "angebissen". Die anderen sind schon neugierig am gucken, ich denke, es wird nicht lange dauern, bis die ihm das nachmachen. 

Probier´s mal aus, vielleicht hast du ja auch so einen gierigen Vielfraß in deiner Fischtruppe


----------



## Doris (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Hallihallo

Ich habs auch mit Seidenraupen versucht, die wollten sie überhaupt nicht. Hab sie dann somit unters Futter gegeben.

Bei uns war es einfach Ausdauer. Jeden Tag versucht, irgendwann kam dann der erste - wobei die __ Moderlieschen mir schon vor meiner dicken Caro die Kartoffeln aus der Hand gefressen haben.
Mittlerweile sind unsere Fische im 4. Jahr im Teich und einige immer noch nicht handzahm.
3 von unseren 9 saugen mir schon das Futter aus der Hand, einige andere schwimmen nur vorbei und lassen sich gerade mal so anfassen - erschrecken aber ab und zu noch.

Ich finde es ist ein wahnsinnsgefühl wenn man über die Fische streicht - der eine ist etwas rauher, weil eben mit Schuppen, der nächste glatt wie ein Kinderp*p* und weich.

Du musst eben nur Geduld haben, keine schnellen Bewegungen machen und leise sprechen. Dann wird es wohl irgendwann klappen.

Unsere Moderlieschen kommen mittlerweile nicht mehr und fressen aus der Hand. Unsere Goldfische haben übrigens noch nie aus der Hand gefressen. Sie schwimmen zwar dicht an einen ran aber sind doch scheu​


----------



## susiwhv (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Meine Fische waren 24 Std im Teich da haben die mir schon aus der Hand gefressen.

Habe immer Sticks zwischen die Finger genommen und habe am Teich ausgeharrt bis sie langsam näher kamen.
Die Fischies sind dann aber wieder weg.Hab den Stick im Wasser gelassen und ab da haben die gemerkt wenn meine Hand im Wasser ist gibbet watt zu futtern.
Also habe ich das desöfteren gemacht und am Abend haben die ganz vorsichtig den Stick aus der Hand geklaut

Wenn du das jeden Tag machst dann fressen die auch aus der Hand.
Nach einer Woche konnte ich die sogar streicheln und die Fischies schwammen in meine Hand


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Danke für die Tipps, mein Problem ist halt dass ich glaube das meine Fische nur das Essen riechen aber nicht sehen wo es ist.


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Hallo Alessandro,

hier gibts was zu lesen über die Sinnesorgane der
Fische. 

http://www.aqua4you.de/community_artikel519.html

Vertrauen gewinnen heißt Geduld haben und wenig Hektik
am Teich. Die Aktion um Deine verendeten __ Störe zu entfernen
hat sich vielleicht negativ im Teich rumgesprochen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

hallo alle

ich hab erst garnicht versucht  sie handzahm zu machen. ich habe 2 katzen und  hier und da kommen auch schonmal fremde katzen  an den teich, wenn meine im haus sind. und ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es einem fisch egal ist ob da ein mensch oder eine katze ist wenn er futtergierig ist.
und dann könnte  das ganze böse enden....
oder irre ich mich?
im übrigen erscheinen sie mir momentan ohnehin sehr scheu seit ich 20  goldikomplizen abgegeben habe.wobei sie von der fangaktion nichts mitbekommen haben weil sich diese im biotop abgespielt hat.

gruß ulla


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Ich hab ja mehrere Teiche (3) in dem einen sind nur Goldfische und da leg ich mir vielleicht diesen Fisch (Chaguoi sorry falls dass falsch geschrieben ist) zu, da ich hier im Forum schon oft gelesen habe das er sehr schnell aus der Hand frisst und schlecht sieht er auch nicht aus ..aber des wär dann auch der einzigste Koi den ich zu den Goldfischen dazu machen kann, weil der Teich nicht soviel Volumen (liter) hat, dass dort mehrere Kois leben können.


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Hallo Alessandro,

ich denk, Du bist ein Koiliebhaber? Dann lass das mal lieber nach. Ist das der 1000-Liter-Teich mit den Goldfischen? Da hat ein Koi nämlich gar nichts drin verloren.

Ausserdem möchte ein Koi gerne die Gesellschaft von Koi haben. Du tust ihm keinen Gefallen, wenn Du ihn ohne Artgenossen hältst.

Ich hoffe, Dir ist klar, das es sich bei Fischen um Lebewesen handelt und nicht um irgendwelche Sachen, die man sammelt, weil man sie hübsch findet!


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich machen soll ich wünsch mir so gerne ein Chagoi der sieht so schön aus und kommt immer oft zum Essen, aber einen kleinen, da ich ihn beobachten will wie er wächst, da ein Vergleich von ein paar Jahren traumhaft ist zu beobachten wie sich Kois verändern können. Ich behandel jedes Tier auch wie ein Tier. Denn sie sind auch Lebewesen.

@ Blumenelse: Nein, es ist ein 3.000 Liter Teich, der 9000 Liter Teich ist neben dem 1.000 Liter Teich.


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Hallo Alessandro,

auch in einem 3.000-Liter-Teich hat ein Koi nichts verloren. Das absolute Mini-Minimum für einen Koiteich ist 5.000 Liter, die Koiexperten tendieren aber eigentlich zu 10.000 Liter als Grundgröße. Dann greift die Faustformel von mind. 1000 Liter pro Fisch, besser 1.500 Liter, einige sagen sogar 2.000 Liter.

Vielleicht solltest Du mal überlegen, ob Du statt drei zu kleiner Teiche nicht lieber einen anständigen baust. Vielleich musst Du noch ein bisschen warten, ist ja auch nicht ganz billig, aber im Endeffekt haben Du und vor allen Dingen Deine Fische mehr davon.

Ja, ich weiß, abwarten ist ganz fürchterlich schwer  versuch es bitte trotzdem.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Also der 3000 Teich ist bei uns zuhause der 1.000 Liter Teich könnte man vergrößern und dann zu dem 9000 Liter Teich zusammen machen, müsst ich halt mal überlegen. Alleine kann ich das ja nicht . (9.000 + 1.000 Liter = 10.000Liter) = 3 min mit Fahrrad entfernt). 

Also es würde nicht sehr viel bringen den Teich zu vergrößern vielleicht könnte ich es schaffen auf 11.000 Liter aufzustocken wenn ich den 1.000 Liter Teich ausbaue. Hab halt ein Problem das der Hauptteich niedriger ist als der Nebenteich wenn ich die Steine entferne die, die beiden Teiche verbinden wüsst ich nicht wie ich dann Wasser in den Nebenteich bekomme, da ja keine Wand mehr wär und dann alles in den Hauptteich laufen würde.


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Vielleicht stellst Du uns Deine Teiche mal mit Fotos vor, dann wird das ganze etwas klarer!


----------



## marcus18488 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Hallo, 

meine Tochter nimmt zur Zeit die Futtersticks zwischen die Zehen und lässt die von den Fischen herausholen. Da sie ziemlich kitzlig ist, gibt das immer ein unwarscheinliches Gelächer. 
Ich glaub, wenn man ein wenig Geduld hat, dann hat man nach ein bis zwei Wochen seine Fische soweit, dass sie einem aus der Hand Fressen. Heute hat meine Tochter damit begonnen einen kleinen Ring ins Wasser zu halten. Mal sehen, ob sie es schafft, die Fische zu dressieren (ich glaub noch nicht daran, aber unsere Janina ist toal unnachgiebig, und hört nicht auf, bevor es klappt). Erzähle euch in ein paar Wochen, wenn es vieleicht klappt (hoffentlich nicht, sonst muss ich ihr eine Figur von Schleich kaufen).

Nette Grüsse vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## hergen (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*



SteffiB schrieb:


> 2 Tage nicht füttern bei dem Wetter? Das ist aber fies, Horst
> 
> Ich sag nur: Geheimwaffe Seidenraupe! Wir haben das neulich auch mal probiert, einer der Kois - der Gute heißt übrigens Helge - hat sich das schätzungsweise 10 Minuten überlegt und dann gleich beim ersten Mal "angebissen". Die anderen sind schon neugierig am gucken, ich denke, es wird nicht lange dauern, bis die ihm das nachmachen.
> 
> Probier´s mal aus, vielleicht hast du ja auch so einen gierigen Vielfraß in deiner Fischtruppe





Muss wohl am Namen Helge liegen bin auch immer der erste:smoki


gruss Helge


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Ok ich werde auch versuchen mit Seidenraupen sie anzulocken bis hierhin danke für die Tipps. 

Die Fotos von den Teichen könnte ich morgen bringen vom Teich mit 2.000 Litern könnte ich heute schon eins reinstellen allerdings ist er noch net fertig dekoriert.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische aus Hand füttern*

Also imoment versuch ich es mit einem Futterring. Die Fische kommen auch schon immer zu dieser Stelle und wenn ich meine Hand mit einer Seidenraupe zum Wasser gib, kommen die Fische noch nicht zu meiner Hand haben aber schon keine riesige Angst mehr vor mir. Also hab ich schon was erreicht . Morgen dreh ich mal ein Videobeim Füttern.


----------

